# Rapha going online only?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got an email from the neighborhood LBS advertising a closeout on all Rapha apparel.

I inquired with a friend who manages a different shop to see if they were going to start carrying their products ( Rapha typically only allowed one store per metro area to carry their products).

It seems they were told that Rapha products will no longer be available in stores.

Kind of a bummer, as I like to fondle stuff ( especially expensive clothing ) before I decide to purchase.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Rapha ended sales to competing online retailers several years ago. On their website, however, they maintain a list of "exclusive stockists, dealers and retailers". They also have their own stores in select locations as "cycle clubs". If your LBS that is dropping Rapha isn't on there, you might see if there is a listed store nearby and check with them if they will be continuing to offer Rapha apparel.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmm, interesting...

Well, if anyone is in the Seattle area, Cascade Bicycle Studio is selling all of their current stock of Rapha products at 50% off.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I think you may have just answered the question - they were on Rapha's list.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Rapha is ending their local shop relationships the end of this year. 
Very disappointing IMO

I frequent a shop that has carried Rapha and they were notified the end of 2014 that it was coming.


----------

